# Full Watercooled Fractal Era ITX



## Wastedslayer (Apr 1, 2020)

Thought I would share what I've been working on in quarantine. While not as impressive as the Dan A4 build below this, I really liked the look of this case but wasn't willing to compromise on cooling. I also really wanted to try out the Crosshair VIII x570 board which prevented me from using many of the smaller cases available. Cooling overall is in line with what I was experiencing in my old mid-ATX case. The CPU will top out around 63C in Prime and the GPU around 58C in FurMark. If I FULLY load the system temps seem to stabilize around the 68C region.

I may end up trying to move the pump/res inside, but am kind of digging the look for now. I've started calling it Snuffaluffagus due to it's "trunk".

This is what I ended up with (don't mind my in process basement reno):

Specs:
Asus ROG Crosshair VIII Impact x570
AMD 3900X @ 4.35Ghz (1.21v)
NVidia RTX 2080 Ti Founders Edition
Samsung 512Gb 960 Pro
G.Skill Trident Z 16GB (2x8GB) CL14 (Samsung B-Die)
EVGA 650GM SFX PSU

Watercooling Bits:
Radiator: EK-Coolstream SE 240
Fans: 2xBeQuiet Silent Wings 3 (120mm) 1xFractal Design Fan (80mm)
Reservoir/Pump: EK-FLT120 w/ EK DDC Pump
Water Block: Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT, EK RTX 2080 Ti Vector (RGB Removed)


----------



## Boatvan (Apr 1, 2020)

Thank You Wastedslayer, very cool!


----------



## Dasmion (Apr 4, 2020)

Wat is that bracket under the PSU? Can it be removed so that the pus can mount directly to the front panel? Can a 280mm rad fit into he bottom under the GPU block?


----------



## Wastedslayer (Apr 5, 2020)

Dasmion said:


> Wat is that bracket under the PSU? Can it be removed so that the pus can mount directly to the front panel? Can a 280mm rad fit into he bottom under the GPU block?


The bracket is what the front IO mounts too. I suppose you could remove it (and lose your front IO) but with this case it wouldn't enable you to mount the PSU further forward.

I've been toying with the idea of another 240mm passive radiator in the bottom of the case. Below the GPU space is fairly limited (~1''), but it may work. If I end up getting one of the XSPC ultra thins I'll post an update.

I think the best mod for this case would honestly be a 3D printed PSU bracket that shifts it to the backside of the case more. You could then run the GPU vertically (with modification) and it would add a lot of space overall. Depending on how it was done, you would certainly be able to squeeze another rad and fans in the bottom. I'd remove the 80mm fan in the rear and just mount the GPU higher to give me more space.


----------



## Dasmion (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you, that's exactly what I was thinking when I asked.


----------

